# Court Date Cancelled - BF objected



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Not a happy bunny, final court hearing has been postponed, at the hearing before the final court hearing bd turned up and has objected against the adoption. Now have to wait a visit from SW to find out whats next. Wonderful  

Should know by now not to start counting chickens beofre they hatch.


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

oh no that is awful.

I hope the sw can shed some light on this and it is not delayed for long.

(HUG)

nefe
x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

So sorry MX  

I hope you hear more soon on what the court has done.  I would have thought it is just a case of giving BD his day in court to contest but that the judge will gently turn him down and then grant the adoption.  

xxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hiya, 

This happened with our second little boy! It's really stressful! But as we were told it's mostly about giving the bp their day in court and is highly highly unlikly to change anything, just delay it slightly.

Pm me if uou want to chat more!
Xruthie


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

hope all is well with you and I am sure it is just a matter of someone having their day in court and then you will be a very happy forever family.

X


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Just goes from bad to worse.

After the original hearing was postponed we were told that at the rearranged hearing everything would be sorted and that effectively BP-F would have his say and then be politely told to go forth and mutliply and we can get on with being a forever family.

Not that simple, BP-F has been given legal aid to challenge the original placement order. Court adjourned until autumn, the Mx's are now having to see solicitors provided by LA, LA legal team is gearing up for a battle.

Happy days least it has stopped raining.


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Mx4321


It sounds so stressful, I hope you are being properly supported by your LA.  


No words of wisdom I'm afraid, just    


It will all be sorted out eventually, just not nice (or fair) to have to go through it.


Bx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

That really ****! I remember it well, but in a bizarre way the delay plays in you favour as it mean you dd has been with even longer and so it would be v traumatic to move her. It was a factor for us I know.

Xxruth


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hi mx

firstly     to you. i know exactly how ur feeling. more or less same thing happening with us.  its rubbish (well, worse than that but dont think i would be allowed to type it here!)

our sols also said we 'had a battle on our hands'.  as ruthie said, the longer your LO has been with you, the better it is in terms of court etc.

take care x x x x


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.

After meeting with our solicitor (la funded thankfully) we both feel a lot better than we did before, as we now have someone working for us in this matter.


----------

